# Jackplate question



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Look up "TomC" on the board, he makes them for small outboards.


----------



## mangolia (Dec 27, 2008)

> Look up "TomC" on the board, he makes them for small outboards.


Will Do, thanks


----------



## ucfscaper (Jan 4, 2008)

A second reccomendation for Tom. Got one of his manual plates, couldn't be happier!

tsgcustom.com

Tim


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive got a Bob's plate and love it. Give a call to Bob's Machine in tampa.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> A second reccomendation for Tom. Got one of his manual plates, couldn't be happier!
> 
> tsgcustom.com
> 
> Tim


I have all of his products like jackplate, trimtabs and riserplate.....He is the best! Give TomC a call!


----------

